# SwingX Frage/n über JXList



## wynillo (12. Okt 2009)

Wenn ich bei einer JXList den filter enable return myList.getModel().getClass immer
class org.jdesktop.swingx.JXList$WrappingListModel
welches ich leider nicht in ein DefaultListModel parsen kann. Warum eigentlich nicht ???:L
Und was ist das eigentlich?!:autsch:

Und warum darf ich den Filter nicht auf false setzen wenn er einmal true war.. heißt das ich darf ab da an manuel sortieren?!

Gibt es einen weg Drag n Drop zu implementieren und es trotzdem automatisch sortierbar ist? 
Und gibt es ein extra SwingX Forum wo ich solch lapalien reinstellen könnte?! 

Mag SwingX eigentlich richtig gerne :toll:
bin aber wohl noch nicht weit genug um es einwandfrei nutzen zu können ;(
aber naja man lernt dazu :rtfm:


----------



## Kleopatra (13. Okt 2009)

Das SwingX/SwingLabs Forum is auf java.net (englisch)

java.net Forums : SwingLabs

Warum schreib ich eigentlich api doc, wenn niemand sie liest ;-) 

Das model-im-model ist ein Trick, damit die ui-delegates noch funktionieren: die können ja nicht wissen (im Gegensatz zu des-lesens-mächtigen Programmierern - ja, da reite ich gerne drauf rum), daß es - wenn Filtern/Sortieren erlaubt - nun zwei Koordinatensysteme gibt.

Nach SwingX 1.0 (d.h. jetzt und in dem hoffentlich sehr bald erscheinendem release SwingX 1.6) ist das anders gelöst: wir haben einen speziellen UI-delegate BasicXListUI, der kennt das schon, mit dem Sortieren und so - dann funktioniert alles so wie gewohnt von einer J/X/Table mit RowSorter/-Filter.

HTH
Jeanette


----------



## wynillo (14. Okt 2009)

wo find ich denn die api?! :bahnhof:


----------



## Kleopatra (14. Okt 2009)

Das ist dieses komische Geschreibsel über den Methoden und vor der Klasse ;-)

Jeanette


----------



## eso (14. Okt 2009)

@Kleopatra, du scheinst die Kleopatra von java.net zu sein. Wo könnte man die Sourcen von der SwingX-Demo bekommen? 
Danke.


----------



## Kleopatra (14. Okt 2009)

wie bei allen Projekten, die auf java.net gehosted sind: checkout vom repository  

Im Moment ist es dort aber ... etwas .. ehem ... unübersichtlich. Dort wird gerade aufgeräumt in Vorbereitung auf SwingX 1.6.

Gruß
Jeanette


----------



## eso (14. Okt 2009)

Kleopatra hat gesagt.:


> wie bei allen Projekten, die auf java.net gehosted sind: checkout vom repository
> 
> Im Moment ist es dort aber ... etwas .. ehem ... unübersichtlich. Dort wird gerade aufgeräumt in Vorbereitung auf SwingX 1.6.
> 
> ...



ich war schon auf dem repository, habe aber kein source von der demo gefunden(swingx.jnlp). kannst du mir vielleicht einen direktlink geben. wäre nett.


----------



## wynillo (14. Okt 2009)

Kleopatra hat gesagt.:


> Das ist dieses komische Geschreibsel über den Methoden und vor der Klasse ;-)
> 
> Jeanette



void org.jdesktop.swingx.JXList.setFilterEnabled(boolean enabled)
Note: This element neither has attached source nor attached Javadoc and hence no Javadoc could be found.

myList.setFilterEnabled(true);

ehm... ???:L
ich komm nicht drauf...

<EDIT> hat sich erledigt... habs gefunden  </EDIT>


----------



## Kleopatra (14. Okt 2009)

eso hat gesagt.:


> ich war schon auf dem repository, habe aber kein source von der demo gefunden(swingx.jnlp). kannst du mir vielleicht einen direktlink geben. wäre nett.



Uuups - wo hast Du denn ein swingx.jnlp gefunden? Das ist mit asbach ... 

https://swinglabs-demos.dev.java.net/source/browse/swinglabs-demos/

Der code unter SwingXSet dort ist so ungefähr das aktuelle, wird grad unter SwingXSet6 geschoben. Die zukünftige web demo wird dann zu finden sein unter

https://swinglabs-demos.dev.java.net/demos/swingxset6/swingxset.jnlp

(oder woanders  )

Übrigens: ich bin hier nur zufällig (Google alert), wenn Ihr Fragen zu SwingX habt, dann ist das SwingLabs Forum auf java.net _der_ Ort.

java.net Forums : SwingLabs

Gruß
Jeanette

@wynillo: lerne Deine Tools zu beherrschen ;-) Ach hast schon, war ich zu langsam - schön


----------

